# Thule T2 vs Yakima Holdup



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm looking for a 1 1/4" hitch rack for my Maxima, because the Saris Bone I have right now is just scratching up the paint on my trunk too much.

The Thule T2, and Yakima holdup is mainly what I'm looking at. Any reason to pick one over the other? Looks like the T2 has better tilting mechanism, but Yakima has a cable lock.

Oh, how reliable is ORS Direct? They seem to have really good prices.

Thanks,

Ming


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

I recently bought a 1 1/4 Yakima holdup. I am very happy with it. Very easy to get bikes on and off, holds them securely while traveling, good construction etc. The cable lock is also handy for stops when traveling (although I wouldn't trust it, for example, overnight). The ability to fold the rack up on the back of the car when not in use is also nice. The only things I'd 'warn' potential buyers about: 1) it weighs a ton (and I'm no girly man...). Just becomes a bit of a pain when taking it on and off the car; 2) it is not very compact. It is a little too big to store in the back of my CRV. As a result, I have to store it in my house or garage (and this is where #1 becomes an issue).

But to reiterate, I am very happy with it. I haven't used the Thule, so I can't comment on it. But I've heard nothing but good things too.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the Thule T2 and I love it. As Chunkylover Stated with the Yakima being heavy, the T2 is as equally heavy and a pain to store if you do not have the space. I have a 3 car garage to store it in but you might not so take it into consideration.

I bought the T2 merely because it was an open box return at my LBS and they took $100 off the price because the person who opened it must of scratched it. Cosmetics on a bike rack was not going to make me deny $100 bucks off retail.

If I didn't get the T2 i was going to buy the Sportrack hitch rack from E-trailer.com. There has been great reviews on it and it is only $134. Here is the link to it:

http://www.etrailer.com/pc-hitch-racks~A30901.htm


----------



## poorboy006 (Feb 27, 2004)

I have been using a T2 for 3 years now and love it! It is also a bit heavy but I leave it on for the season so I do not really care about that. It has worked great with every bike I have put on it (29er, 26x2.8, etc) I did buy the STL2 and lock cylinders for it as I wanted the anti-theft mind set. It even works great as a double seat for tailgating! In all, I could not be happier and am 100% with Thule's T2.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for the replies! I picked up a Yakima Holdup and a Voyager Class II trailer hitch from etrailers.com. It should get to the UPS store by Friday!

I orginally was going to get the T2 for $359, but Etrailers price matched ORS Racks, and I got the Hold up for $319. Not too shabby. I ended up picking up a hitch lock for $26 as well, just because.

Both racks have gotten pretty good reviews, and for me, it came down to $$  $319US for a rack that sells for over $600 Canadian is one heck of a deal!

Thanks everyone for their reviews and comments.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

So you ordered that from the states?

Can you let me know how the duty and shipping charges came out?

Thanks


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

civil said:


> So you ordered that from the states?
> 
> Can you let me know how the duty and shipping charges came out?
> 
> Thanks


Shipping to Canada would have been $189 through USPS, and $139 through UPS, plus any applicable duty or taxes.

I'm only about 40 minutes from Detroit, so I got the package shipped for FREE to a UPS store in the US. It's $7 for the store, $8US to cross and come back, plus any gas money. I always go with an empty tank so I fill it up on the way back, and the cheaper gas prices offset the gas driving there.

I generally declare what I bought there, and I've only had to pay taxes on the item if the value is > $100 for the day. Never had to pay for duty. I think they only charge it if you get caught lying


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

Picked up my rack yesterday. I ended up getting the Yakima Hold up, a hitch lock, and a class II Valley hitch. 

Etrailer was awesome, and price matched Ors Direct, and I got 110% of the difference back! At the border, I printed out my receipt with the price match email. I walked out after paying $67 CAD in taxes. Add $8 US for crossing the border, and $14 for the UPS store (2 boxes at $7 each). 

It's not too bad considering I got the rack for $310US, when it retails for $675CAD in Canada.


----------



## uneek (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure about the Valley hitches, but I have a HiddenHitch on my vehicle. The HiddenHitch can use Tow-Ready's anti-rattle J-pin locking hitch pin. On my '09 Holdup, the threads of the hitch pin bolt doesn't seem to match the one inside the receiver tube of the Holdup. I pushed in the two tabs that's on the end closer towards the vehicle of the tube and pulled out the plastic piece holding nut that's in the tube. I've read on here a member drilled out the threads to use a regular hitch pin.

A standard 5/8" hitch pin will not pass through the Holdup's hitch tube with that nut in place, assuming you're using the 2" receiver model of the Holdup.

I back my SUV into the garage and store the Holdup underneath the SUV behind the rear wheels.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

macming said:


> It's not too bad considering I got the rack for $310US, when it retails for $675CAD in Canada.


Dang......I wish I was closer to the border......625$ here in Alberta.....talk about robbery...


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

uneek said:


> Not sure about the Valley hitches, but I have a HiddenHitch on my vehicle. The HiddenHitch can use Tow-Ready's anti-rattle J-pin locking hitch pin. On my '09 Holdup, the threads of the hitch pin bolt doesn't seem to match the one inside the receiver tube of the Holdup. I pushed in the two tabs that's on the end closer towards the vehicle of the tube and pulled out the plastic piece holding nut that's in the tube. I've read on here a member drilled out the threads to use a regular hitch pin.
> 
> A standard 5/8" hitch pin will not pass through the Holdup's hitch tube with that nut in place, assuming you're using the 2" receiver model of the Holdup.
> 
> I back my SUV into the garage and store the Holdup underneath the SUV behind the rear wheels.


The valley hitch worked out OK for my situation. The included bolt seems much more sturdy than the regular J pin, and I like the idea it's bolted on. I bought an extra hitch lock too, so they can't just take the entire bike rack with the bikes on it 

I used the rack this weekend, and it's just soo much easier than the Saris Bone 3 I was using before.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

civil said:


> Dang......I wish I was closer to the border......625$ here in Alberta.....talk about robbery...


It would've been $190 for shipping with USPS, and $130 with UPS. You're still getting it cheaper with shipping than your LBS 

Maybe wait until you go for a trip down south, then bring it back with you. The box wasn't very big, and it fit into my trunk very easily.


----------



## day-o (Apr 29, 2008)

You are cleeeking...

http://rackoutfitters.blogspot.com/2008/04/which-platform-rack-is-best-for-you.html


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

day-o said:


> You are cleeeking...
> 
> http://rackoutfitters.blogspot.com/2008/04/which-platform-rack-is-best-for-you.html


The article is slightly out of date. The Yakima has a tilt down feature, it's just really hard to use with the bikes mounted


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

T2 vs Holdup, will one make the difference for rear hatch clearance on a 2007 Toyota 4Runner?


----------



## uneek (Jul 21, 2009)

SummitAP said:


> T2 vs Holdup, will one make the difference for rear hatch clearance on a 2007 Toyota 4Runner?


I haven't tried the tilt down on the Holdup with the bikes in place. There's ample clearance that bike won't come anywhere close to touch the 4Runner, but not a lot where you can get in between the bumper and bike closest to the SUV (front).

Usually, I load up the bike last and unload it first. In the 'normal' position, the bikes don't come close touching the hatch on my '06 4Runner. The Holdup works great with my '08 Stumpjumper and now my Look 566.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Good info, but can you open the hatch with the bikes on and it tilted down?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

SummitAP said:


> Good info, but can you open the hatch with the bikes on and it tilted down?


I can with the Holdup and my passat wagon...


----------

